# Geekvape Aegis Boost 40W Pod Mod Kit 1500mAh



## Timwis (3/12/19)

Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i take a look at the Aegis Boost 40W Pod Mod Kit 1500mAh from Geekvape. The Aegis Boost 40W Pod Mod Kit was supplied for the purpose of this review by Clay from Geekvape.

https://www.geekvape.com/project/aegis-boost/
https://www.facebook.com/GeekVape/





Introduction

Geekvape march on with their range of IP67 Aegis devices and the Aegis Squonk device is quickly followed by them entering the Pod Mod arena with the Aegis Boost. The Cartridge/Pod accommodates different replaceable Mesh coils which are supposed to be for MTL and DL vaping as well as an RBA cartridge/pod also becoming available. The Aegis boost has an in-built 1500mAh battery and allows for wattage adjustment between 5-40W, the light yet durable Boost boasts adjustable airflow and comes in both 2ml and 3.7ml editions. Coming in 5 different colour options let's give the most Mod looking Pod device a good look!

___________________________________________________________________



In The Box





Contents:

1 x GeekVape Aegis Boost Pod Mod Kit 0.4ohm KA1 Mesh Coil/3.7ml (2ml TPD)
1 x 0.6ohm KA1 Mesh Coil
1 x USB Cable
1 X Drip tip
1 x Coil tool
1 x User Manual
1 x Warranty Card





___________________________________________________________________



Aesthetics and Ergonomics

The Aegis Boost Kit came in Black Geekvape sample cardboard box packaging and on opening i was met by the most standard mod looking pod device yet. If it wasn't for the cartridge/Pod fitted to the top of the device it pretty much looks like one of the smaller Aegis devices like the Mini or Solo. The device has the same busy look made of Zinc Alloy, Army grade Silicone and Leather, as usual the colour version is determined by what colour the ever present bracket is. I received the Gunmetal version, the colour options are Space Black, Devil Red, Almighty Blue, Aura Glow and Gunmetal, the protruding pod is darkly tinted and the mouthpiece/drip tip has a protective cap. The light weight of the device, curved spine and light switch style fire button makes it a very ergonomic device. The Aegis Boost has the same impressive build quality as the other devices in the Aegis family and boasts the same IP67 rating.





___________________________________________________________________



Boost Specs and Features:

Dimensions: 106.8 x 39.2 x 27.7mm
Material: Zinc-Alloy, Leather and Silicone
Battery Capacity: 1500mAh
Wattage Output Range: 5-40W
Voltage Input Range: 3.0-4.25V
Voltage Output Range: 1.0-6.0V
Resistance range: 0.2ohm/3ohm
Firing Speed: 0.08s
Max Power: 40W
Coil: MESH
Coil Resistance: 0.6ohm & 0.4ohm
Charging: Micro USB port
Charging Current: 5V/1.5A
Refill Method: easy access top filling
Airflow: easy access airflow valve
Powered by a built-in 1500mAh battery for long enjoyment
2/3.7ml large e-juice capacity for a continuous vaping experience
Portable size with elegant and minimalist design
Perfectly compatible with Pod and RDTA
With two coils designed for MTL and DTL vaping experience
Stain-resistant, corrosion-resistant and tear-resistant
Multiple protections
Colours: Space Black, Devil Red, Almighty Blue, Aura Glow, Gunmetal








___________________________________________________________________



The Pod/Cartridge

The pod is darkly tinted and although i usually don't take issue with tinted pods as long as the juice level can be easily seen this pod is just too dark and i needed to hold it up to a good light source to see the liquid inside. The pods capacity is 3.7ml (2ml TPD version) and accommodates replaceable coil heads that get press fitted into place. On the pod we have removable drip tip/mouthpiece and a fill port which is accessible without removing the pod from the device. We also have adjustable airflow in the form of a wheel which is a big pro. On the lower rear of the pod we have a textured catch and above it says "PUSH" this needs pressing to release the pod from the device.





___________________________________________________________________



Fitting The Pod

Looking inside the pods bay and to the rear we can see the notch for the catch to fasten into place, we can also see the Gold plated, spring loaded central positive and outer negative contacts. We also have 3 venting pads with membrane seal underneath, just in case. You fit the pod front first and then press the rear of the pod down and it loudly clicks into place, the catch is sturdy and the pod fits very securely with no play whatsoever, cracking job!





___________________________________________________________________



The Drip Tips / Mouthpieces

When you receive the device the pods drip tip has a plastic cover which is securely fitted, once removed we have quite a large drip tip that can be removed to fit the included more rounded drip tip. The drip tips are a proprietary fit and the pre-installed larger one is supposed to be for use with the 0.4ohm coil for DL and the rounded drip tip for use with the 0.6ohm coil for more of a MTL style. Really both drip tips have a bore suited for restricted direct lung or very loose MTL so you can use whichever one you find most comfortable, which coil you are using really doesn't matter.

Both drip tips rotate while in use which can be annoying although with the rounded drip tip it doesn't really matter as much. They are not very loose more of a slight annoyance and hopefully they will be made to not rotate before the retail version is released.





___________________________________________________________________



Airflow Control

I have heard some samples have a very loose airflow adjustment wheel making it feel flimsy but mine has quite a stiff tolerance in fact if it was any tighter it would be a con. I did today before i started writing the review hit Youtube and fast forward reviews to where they were talking about the airflow wheel and it does seem some are loose while others like mine are fine so hopefully this is just lack of QC with sample versions which quite often is the case that the retail versions are much more consistent.

The Wheel is on the front of the pod/cartridge and we have texture to the edging. The airflow slot is kidney shaped like we see as fill ports on tanks and you can get access to the top of the wheel where the texturing gives good grip to adjust the airflow. The air goes through the slot and downwards before travelling through the base of the pod to the openings on the lower sides of your coil head, it seems quite a leak resistant design.





___________________________________________________________________



Filling

The filling i found a bit of an issue despite the fact i decant into a bottle that even works mess free with pods with small ports usually. On the lower slanted front part of the pod/cartridge we have a large bung with flap, as long as you haven't just cut your nails getting hold of the flap and pulling the bung free isn't much of a problem but it's a bit tricky to get the bung back into place, once in place though it gives a very good seal.

The port is quite large but despite this good luck with getting the pod filled without some escaping e-liquid as the e-liquid is constantly backing up however slow you take it or even if using a thin nozzle, the placement of the fill port for the shape of the pod is far from perfect, on the up side once filled i had no leaking issues during the entire time testing the device.

I used a thin bottle but if you were to use chubby Gorilla bottles the drip tip would get in the way so you would need to remove to fill more easily.





___________________________________________________________________



The Coils

The Boost comes with 2 different coils which you simply press fit into place, i had no problem when it came to removing a coil but if you do find it's a bit tight you receive a tool to help.

The coil heads are the coils with fitted base style and on the base full specs are given which is a big pro. From the outside both coils look the same being the same size and both having Orange o-rings. To tell them apart the 0.4ohm coil has slightly bigger wicking channels and slightly wider inner bore, of course the other way is by reading the specs on the base.

Pre-installed we have a KA1 Mesh 0.4ohm rated between 35-33W and the other included coil head is a KA1 Mesh 0.6ohm rated between 15-25W. Also their is going to be an RBA pod available which i haven't got but from a couple of videos i have seen looks very promising.









___________________________________________________________________



IP67 Rating

Not the pod/cartridge but the Aegis Boost device has the same IP67 rating as the other Aegis devices. We do have quite a bit of venting on the device but it all has a membrane seal underneath so only in the unlikely event of there being a problem the membranes will break and the device will vent.





___________________________________________________________________



The Display

Compared to some of the recent Pod Mod devices that have aesthetically pleasing colour displays i find the Boosts display very basic and a little disappointing. The screen is small and other than the wattage the other information is in a tiny font that is hard to see unless you have very good eyesight.

Top left we have the puff counter and then top right the resistance of your coil. We then have a horizontal line with the rest of the information underneath. Below the line to the left we have the battery status bar in an upright position then the wattage takes up the rest of the display.





___________________________________________________________________



Navigating The Boost

The Boost is the usual 5 clicks of the fire button to turn on and 5 clicks to turn off and once on the wattage can be adjusted in 0.5W increments from 5-40W using the navigational buttons.

Really not a lot else going on, holding down the navigational rocker (so both up and down) will lock and unlock the device but when the device is locked it will still fire. Finally holding down and fire together will reset the puff counter, the boost also has all the usual safety protections you would expect from a regulated device.





___________________________________________________________________



Protections

Over-Temperature Protection
Over-Current Protection
Short Circuit Protection
Over-Discharge Protection
Over-Charge Protection

___________________________________________________________________



Charging

To charge first you need to locate the plug on the side of the device and pull out, once pulled out it stays attached to the device. First thing i noticed was it was a Standard micro USB port which surprised me as i was really expecting a Type C which really should now be the standard. The charge rate is claimed at 1.5A so with the 1500mAh battery i was expecting about an hour charge time but it can't be charging at much above 1A as the Boost took nearly 1.5 hours to fully charge, but it does support pass-through so you can vape while it's charging.





___________________________________________________________________



How It Vapes And Thoughts!

The Aegis boost does have cons for me but most are minor and the majority will probably be put right on the retail version as Geekvape do tend to take note of issues brought up in reviews and try to address them before releasing the final version.

One thing that will not change is the small very basic display with small font, out of all the latest "Pod Mods" i find the one on the boost the least appealing. Another issue which again isn't a deal breaker is how awkward it is to fill, i like the fact the pod can be refilled without removing it from the device but i would like it to be mess free instead of the use of a tissue always being needed. The last more major issue for me is the pod is just too dark and very difficult to see your juice level. The more minor issues is the rotating movement of the drip tips and although mine was fine they need to make sure the airflow adjustment wheel is not loose.

Despite that seeming like quite a list of issues i love this device even if i'm thinking if Pod Mods get any more Mod like you might as well just get rid of the pod add a 510 connection and fit an external charging battery.

I'm finding the draw on this fantastic as it's right up my street and while the 0.4ohm coil gives slightly more restriction it really is very slight and both coils vape very similar just with the 0.4ohm better at just slightly higher wattage and looser draw but both can be vaped pretty much however you want to set the airflow as this really isn't a genuine MTL option. To be a little more specific with airflow fully open the 0.4ohm gives a medium restrictive draw while the 0.6ohm coil gives a slightly more restrictive draw, you can then use the airflow adjustment to restrict the draw more and it gives a nice loose MTL with both coils, you can close the airflow right down to barely open to get a tighter MTL but the bores of the coils are not suited and vape quality starts to suffer. As for wattage depending how i had the airflow i was at 22W-27W with the 0.4ohm coil and 15W-20W with the o.6ohm coil.

The Aegis Boost is one of the better pod/AIO devices when it comes to battery life but like all these devices if it's your main device it's going to need charging at least once a day, at the end of the day 1500mAh is only about half the life of a single 18650 device and at 20W+ vaping it doesn't take that many puffs before you need to charge, still it's comparable so good battery life all things being fair.

1.5 hours to charge for the device is par but when i read the claimed 1.5A i was hoping for around an hour also devices now should really be coming with type C USB, it does support vape while charging though.

Finally the flavour with both coils straight off the bat is very good. The flavour from the latest pod mods the Vinci, RPM and now the Boost all are giving flavour we wouldn't think would be possible from a pod/cartridge not long ago. I received the boost towards the end of October so have been testing it for 5 weeks although that has been on and off while testing other products and both the included coils which i have used pretty much evenly are still giving plenty of flavour even if they have just gone past their best so no issues with longevity.





___________________________________________________________________



Likes

Build Quality as good as other Aegis devices
Aesthetically pleasing (subjective)
One of the most ergonomic devices i have used
Device has IP67 rating
Plenty of colour options
3.7ml Capacity
Adjustable airflow
Replaceable coils
Removable drip tips (2 different ones included)
Various restrictive direct lung and loose MTL draws
Both coils gave really nice flavour
Both coils gave good restrictive direct lung and loose MTL draws
Both coils gave good longevity
Full specs on coil base
Experienced no leaking
Pod fits into device very securely
RBA pod available (and looks promising)
Simple device to use
Adjusts in 0.5W increments (does round robin)
Good battery life (comparible)
Charging time 1.5 hours (par)
Supports vape while charging

Cons

Darkly tinted pod (hard to see juice level)
Awkward to fill (not mess free)
Display very basic
Drip tips rotate during use (hopefully won't be the case with retail version)
Drip tip fitting proprietary
Not genuine MTL option
Not Type C USB
Charge rate i found to be around 1A not 1.5A





I would once again like to thank Clay from Geekvape for supplying the Aegis Boost 40W Pod Mod Kit for the purpose of this review.

https://www.geekvape.com/project/aegis-boost/
https://www.facebook.com/GeekVape/

___________________________________________________________________

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Resistance (3/12/19)

Awesome and we'll detailed review as always.well done!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (4/12/19)

Resistance said:


> Awesome and we'll detailed review as always.well done!


Looking forward to trying the RBA pod, it looks promising but on videos it's zoomed in so need to have it in hand to really see what it's like. It looks spacious similar to the Jester RBA pod but it's posts are large clamps with central screws looks as simple as it gets too build, having the adjustable airflow should make it a winner!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (4/12/19)

Timwis said:


> Looking forward to trying the RBA pod, it looks promising but on videos it's zoomed in so need to have it in hand to really see what it's like. It looks spacious similar to the Jester RBA pod but it's posts are large clamps with central screws looks as simple as it gets too build, having the adjustable airflow should make it a winner!



Replaceable/rebuildable coils are always a winner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (4/12/19)

Resistance said:


> Replaceable/rebuildable coils are always a winner.


The RBA pod isn't a rebuildable coil but like the jester we have a build deck up top and although once the top is put back on the RBA pod it looks very similar to the normal pod (just not as darkly tinted) it works like an RDTA.


----------

